# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Սամուել Դոկտուրյան. մարգարեություն, թե՞...

## The silent river

"Սամուել Դոկտուրյան: Նա մի հասարակ ազգությամբ հայ, բայց և ողջ կյանքը Իարաելում անցկացրած քահանա էր: Մի անգամ նրա կյանքում  արտառոց դեպք պատահեց:
 1998 թվականն էր: Այդ տարիներին նա ապրում էր Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներում: Հուլիս ամիսն էր և նա մեկնեց Հունական Կրետե կղզի աստծու ուխտագնացությանը մասնակցելու: Նա պատմում էր.
 -Ես ինքս նույնիսկ չիմացա, թե դա երազ էր, թե իրականություն: Հանկարծ մի լույս վառվեց և այդ լույսից դուրս եկան Աստծու 5 Հրեշտակներ: Ամեն մեկը մի աշխարհամասի համար էին, միայն մեկն էր ամբոողյ ամերիկա մայրցամաքինը: Եվ նրանք եկել էին զգուշացնելու մոտալուտ աղետների մասին:"
 Սա մի հատված էր այն փաստից, որն այժմ կատարվում է մեր շուրջը: Նա ասել ե այն ամենի մասին, ինչն արդեն կատարվել է և կատարվում է մեր շուրջը: Նա տեսել է նույնիսկ երկնաքերերի պայթեցումը, սակաըն նրան ոչ ոք չի փորցել նույնիսկ հավատալ: նա ասել է.



> * ПЯТЫЙ АНГЕЛ:
> Тогда я видел последнего ангела, летящего над Севером и Южн Америкой …
> США. Никакой справедливости. Никакой святости. Идолопоклонство. Материализм. Опьянение. Неволя греха. Потеря невинной крови - миллионы убиваемых младенцев прежде, чем они рождены. Семейства сломаны(нарушены). Виновное в супружеской неверности поколение. Содом и Гоморра - здесь. Дни Ноя здесь. Ложные проповедники. Ложные пророки. Отказ моей любви. Многие из их имеют имитацию религии, отрицая реальную силу Божию.
> … Остерегайтесь, время коротко. Они любили деньги, и удовольствие больше чем они любили Меня." Поскольку ангел начал лить из шара в его руке, я видел огромное таяние айсбергов. Когда это случилось, я видел наводнения на всем протяжении Канады и Севернй Америки - везде наводнение рек; разрушение всюду. Я слышал мировой рынок, разрушающийся с могущественными землетрясениями, и Нью-йоркские небоскребы кувыркались - миллионы смертей.
> 
> То, что у Докторяна сказано о США, есть ещё один повод из многих и многих других предупреждающих свид-в, в т.ч. и Д. Вилкерсона, чтоб христианам Америки (и не только Америки) задуматься, «В ЧЁМ ИМ В 1-ю ОЧЕРЕДЬ СЕЙЧАС – вот-вот перед Судами - НАДО ПРЕБЫВАТЬ?» 
> 
> Что однозначно, призыв Господа к народу Божию о том, чтоб «ЕЖЕДНЕВНО лично СЛУШАТЬСЯ ЕГО ГЛАСА – СЛЫШАТЬ и ИСПОЛНЯТЬ ПОВЕЛЕВАЕМОЕ Им на ДАННЫЙ ДЕНЬ» (Зах.6:15; Евр.12:25-29; Ин.10:4,16,27) – ныне более, чем актуален, ибо только СЛЫШАЩИЕ Господа и ПОВИНУЮЩИЕСЯ ежедневным повелениям Его являются сынами света, которые каждый день приходят к Иисусу с вопрошанием порученца Его: «Вот я для Тебя Господи, каково будет нынешнее повеление Царя подданному Его?»,- таковых пагуба не должна застать внезапно (1Фес.5:2-9).
> Но горе тем пастырям, которые ныне – пока ещё остались крохи времени благоприятного - не учат ежедневно учеников Христа тому, чтоб ОНИ ЛИЧНО (лично каждый) СЛЫШАЛИ ГОСПОДА и ЕЖЕДНЕВНО ХОДИЛИ В ЖИВОЙ ВОЛЕ ЕГО,- когда эти горе-пастыри обольщают простых и легковерных тем, что, мол, они – пастыри – есть доносители оперативного голоса Господа для всех остальных. – Таковым лже-пастырям приготовлен жернов на шею. Ибо в те времена, когда придут Скорби и испытания, именно личное взаимодействие каждого с Богом и личный совет с Господом и будет личным спасением для христиан во времена, когда даже избранные не устоят (Мф.24,24), - ибо в те дни по каждому вопросу к пастырю не набегаешься, ибо в то время всё так быстро будет меняться, итакой будет киш-миш...
> ...


Նա նույնիսկ տեսել էր այսորվա մեր շուրջը կատարվող երկրաշարժերն ու ցունամիները: Չինաստանու տեղի ունեցած ավերիչ երկրաշարժերն ու ցունամիները նա նկարագրել ե այսպես.



> ПЕРВЫЙ АНГЕЛ:
> 1-й ангел сказал: "я имею сообщение для всей Азии." Когда он сказал я в немногих секундах мог видеть весь Китай, Индию, Азиатские страны подобно Вьетнаму, Лаос - меня не было к тем странам. Я видел Филиппины, Японию, Сингапур, Малайзию и Индонезию. И затем ангел показывал мне всю Папуа-Новую Гвинею, Irian Jaya и до Австралии и Новой Зеландии.
> "Я - ангел Азии, " он сказал. И в его руке я видел огромную трубу, которую он собирается дуть на всем протяжении Азии. Независимо от того, что ангел сказал, это собирается случаться с трубой Бога на всем протяжении Азии. Миллионы собираются слышать могущественный голос Бога. Тогда ангел сказал, "должно быть бедствие, голодание - многие умрут от голода. Сильные ветры будут напомнены, никогда не случился прежде. Большая часть должна быть поколеблена и разрушен. Землетрясения будут иметь место на всем протяжении Азии, и море закроет (охватит) землю.
> Я видел это 20 июня. Сегодня - 16 августа. Несколько недель назад я слышал, что новости относительно деревень полностью вытерли и вымылись в море в Папуа-Новой Гвинее. Тысяча жизней в большой опасности. Это случилось несколько недель назад, и ангел сказал мне, что это собирается случаться на всем протяжении Азии. "Земля будет падать в море" - я слышал, что ангел говорил, "часть Австралии будет поколеблена. Австралия будет разделена, и большая часть будет идти под океаном." - Это было пугающее - я задавался вопросом, слышал ли я правильно. Но ангел сказал, "Миллионы умрут в Китае и в Индии. Нация будет против нации, брат против брата. Азиаты будут бороться др с другом. Ядерное оружие должно использ-ваться, убивая миллионы. "Дважды я слышал слова, " Катастрофический! Катастрофический!" Тогда ангел сказал, "Финансовый кризис прибудет в Азию. Я буду колебать мир."
> Я дрожал, в то время как ангел говорил. Тогда он смотрел на меня и улыбнулся и сказал, "должно быть самое большое духовное пробуждение - неволя будет сломана . Барьеры будут удалены. И на всем протяжении Азии-Китай - Индия - люди повернутся Христу. В Австралии должно быть огромное возрождение." - Я слышал, что ангел Азии говорит, " Это – последний урожай." Тогда, как будто Бог говорил, "Я буду готовить Мою церковь к возвращению Христа." Я был счастлив с такими хорошими новостями после сообщения суждения. Все время эти 5 ангелов были в моей комнате, я мог чувствовать их присутствие - это было огромно.
> 
> -следует сказать, что пророчества, призывающие готовиться к трезвящим человечесвто скорбям и потрясениям ближе к Истине, чем те, что пророчествуют мир и благоденствие, уверяя людей, что, мол, всё хорошо, что не о чем беспокоиться, не будет ВОЙНЫ, не будет потрясений
> 
> -безусловно, как оно всё это в точности будет на самом деле? - так ли, как было показано Докторяну или по-другому,- но что однозначно, чему-то подобному - согласно Слова Божия – вот-вот точно предстоит быть.
> ...


Մեր տարածաշրջաննել ոչնչով չի առանձնացել մնացածից: մեզ նույնպես սպասվում են դաժան ցավեր ու տառապանքներ: Մեզ համար նա ասել է.



> ВТОРОЙ АНГЕЛ:
> 
> Тогда я видел, что второй ангел имел серп в его руке, типа используется в сборе урожая. Второй ангел сказал, " время Урожая вошло В Израиль и страны полностью к Ирану. " Я видел те страны в нескольких долях секунды. " Вся Турция и те [неслышимый;] страны, которые отказались от меня и отказались, мое сообщение любви должно ненавидеть друг друга и убивать друг друга. " Я видел, что ангел поднял серп и набросился на все Ближневосточные страны.
> 
> Я видел Иран, Персию, Армению, Азербайджан, всю Джорджию-Ирак, Сирию, Ливан, Иорданию, Израиль, вся Малая Азия - полный кровью. Я видел кровь на всем протяжении этих стран. И я видел огонь(пожар); Ядерное оружие, используемое в многих из тех стран. Дым, повышающийся от всюду. Внезапное разрушение - люди, уничтожающие друг друга.
> 
> Я слышал эти слова, " Израиль, Об Израиль, большое суждение прибыло. " Ангел сказал, " выбранный, церковь, остаток, должен быть очищен. Дух Бога должен готовить детей Бога. " Я видел огни(пожары), повышающиеся к небесам. Ангел сказал, " Это - конечное суждение. Моя церковь должна быть очищена, защищен и готовый в течение конечного дня. Люди умрут от жажды. Вода должна быть недостаточна на всем протяжении Ближнего Востока. Реки должны высохнуть, и люди будут бороться за воду в тех странах. " Ангел показывал мне, что Организация Объединенных Наций должна быть прервана части из-за кризиса на Ближнем Востоке. Не будет должен быть больше Организации Объединенных Наций. Ангел с серпом должен пожинать урожай.


Իսկ Եվրոպան... իսկ Եվրոպան կհավասարվի հողին: Սկսած Էյֆելյան աստարակից, մինչև Մադամ Տյուսոյի թանգարան:



> ТРЕТИЙ АНГЕЛ:
> 
> Тогда один из ангелов с крыльями показывал мне Европа с одного конца другой - с севера полностью до Испании и Португалии. В его руке он имел масштаб измерения. Я видел, что он летел над Европой, и я слышал слова, " я огорчен. Я огорчен. Несправедливость, грязность, безбожность - на всем протяжении Европы. Грех повысился к небесам. Святой Дух огорчен. " Я видел реки Европы затопляющие и закрывающие(охватывающие) миллионы зданий. Миллионы тонут. После наблюдения этого, я читал новости несколько недель назад. Чехословакия имела худшее наводнение когда-либо. Я также слышал, что большая река в Китае находится в огромной опасности тысяч зданий, разрушаемых в наводнении. Я не знал все эти новости, пока я не видел видение и слышал то, что ангелы сказали мне.
> 
> Внезапно я слышал землетрясения на всем протяжении Европы. " Страны, которые не имели никаких землетрясений, должны быть поколеблены, " сказал ангел. И внезапно, в моем духе, я видел Eiffel Башню в Париже крошащий, падающий. Большая часть Германии разрушила. Большой город Лондон - разрушение всюду. Я видел наводнения на всем протяжении Скандинавии. Я обратился к югу и видел Испанию и Португалию, проходящую через голод и большое разрушение.
> 
> Многие умрут от голода на всем протяжении Испании и Португалии. Я был потревожен всеми этими новостями, и я сказал, " Бога, что относительно ваших детей? " Ангел сказал, " я буду готовить их. Они должны искать появление Бога. Многие будут кричать(плакать) ко мне в тех днях, и я буду экономить(спасать) их. Я исполню могущественные чудеса для них и покажу им Мою власть(мощь). " Так посреди большого разрушения, будет изящество(любезность) Бога в тех странах. Я был счастлив, что Бог имеет Его защиту по Его детям.


Էլի շատ ոը շատ թաստեր կան այս մարգարեության հետ կապված, բայց...: Այժմ հավատո՞ւմ եք աստծու գոյությանը, թ՞ե նորից կարծում եք որ դա մի նոր խաբեյություն է:

----------


## The silent river

Չեք հավատո՞ւմ:

----------


## ministr

Արթուր ջան ոնց ասես  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (13.03.2011), Էլիզե (13.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չեք հավատո՞ւմ:


makedon, անկեղծ ասած նմանատիպ էժանագին ագիտացիան որևէ մեկին չի կարող ստիպել հավատալ: Ես ինքս քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց լիովին դեմ եմ «համոզելու» քարոզչական մեթոդին: Սա ոչնչով չի տարբերվում հարևան թեմայում աթեիստների կողմից մեզ սխալ հանելու փորձերից: Եկ թողնենք ամեն մեկն ինքն ընտրի իր ուղին:  :Smile: 
Թեմայի նյութի մասին կարծիք չեմ կարող հայտնել, որովհետև նախ մանրամասնություններն այնքան էլ պարզ չէին, հետո էլ էդ ամենը կարող է ինչպես ճիշտ լինել, այնպես էլ օրինակ թմրանյութի չարաշահման արդյունք:
Տեղեկության աղբյուրը կասե՞ս: :Think:

----------

Freeman (13.03.2011), Shah (22.03.2011), Yellow Raven (19.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> "Սամուել Դոկտուրյան: Նա մի հասարակ ազգությամբ հայ, բայց և ողջ կյանքը Իարաելում անցկացրած քահանա էր: Մի անգամ նրա կյանքում  արտառոց դեպք պատահեց:
>  1998 թվականն էր: Այդ տարիներին նա ապրում էր Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներում: Հուլիս ամիսն էր և նա մեկնեց Հունական Կրետե կղզի աստծու ուխտագնացությանը մասնակցելու: Նա պատմում էր.
>  -Ես ինքս նույնիսկ չիմացա, թե դա երազ էր, թե իրականություն: Հանկարծ մի լույս վառվեց և այդ լույսից դուրս եկան Աստծու 5 Հրեշտակներ: Ամեն մեկը մի աշխարհամասի համար էին, միայն մեկն էր ամբոողյ ամերիկա մայրցամաքինը: Եվ նրանք եկել էին զգուշացնելու մոտալուտ աղետների մասին:"
>  Սա մի հատված էր այն փաստից, որն այժմ կատարվում է մեր շուրջը: Նա ասել ե այն ամենի մասին, ինչն արդեն կատարվել է և կատարվում է մեր շուրջը: Նա տեսել է նույնիսկ երկնաքերերի պայթեցումը, սակաըն նրան ոչ ոք չի փորցել նույնիսկ հավատալ: նա ասել է.
> 
> Նա նույնիսկ տեսել էր այսորվա մեր շուրջը կատարվող երկրաշարժերն ու ցունամիները: Չինաստանու տեղի ունեցած ավերիչ երկրաշարժերն ու ցունամիները նա նկարագրել ե այսպես.
> 
> Մեր տարածաշրջաննել ոչնչով չի առանձնացել մնացածից: մեզ նույնպես սպասվում են դաժան ցավեր ու տառապանքներ: Մեզ համար նա ասել է.
> 
> ...


Makedon ջան, էս գրածից կարելիա սուր զգացողություններ ստանալ, դա ընդունելով որպես իրականություն, բայց դե ամեն մի ֆանտաստիկ պատմություն չի կարելի ճշմարիտ համարել: 

«Մարգարեությունն» էլ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, որտև սրա նմանները լիքն են ինետում:




> makedon, անկեղծ ասած նմանատիպ էժանագին ագիտացիան որևէ մեկին չի կարող ստիպել հավատալ: Ես ինքս քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց լիովին դեմ եմ «համոզելու» քարոզչական մեթոդին: Սա ոչնչով չի տարբերվում հարևան թեմայում աթեիստների կողմից մեզ սխալ հանելու փորձերից: Եկ թողնենք ամեն մեկն ինքն ընտրի իր ուղին: 
> Թեմայի նյութի մասին կարծիք չեմ կարող հայտնել, որովհետև նախ մանրամասնություններն այնքան էլ պարզ չէին, հետո էլ էդ ամենը կարող է ինչպես ճիշտ լինել, այնպես էլ օրինակ թմրանյութի չարաշահման արդյունք:
> Տեղեկության աղբյուրը կասե՞ս:


http://www.google.am/search?hl=hy&q=...B6%D5%A5%D5%AC

----------

Freeman (13.03.2011), Moonwalker (13.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011), Ավետիք (14.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

Բա Նոբիլևսկի պրեմիյա չեն տալու?  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (13.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011), VisTolog (13.03.2011), Էլիզե (13.03.2011), Հայուհի (22.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բա Նոբիլևսկի պրեմիյա չեն տալու?


Շատ-շատ Թեմփլթոնյան մրցանակ տան:  :Bad:

----------


## Ավետիք

Ավելի ճշգրիտ ՄԱՐԳԱՐԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Աստվածաշնչում կա, որը մարդուն մղում է Աստծո Սերն ու Փրկությունն ընդունելու, այլ ոչ թե ահից դողալու: Եվ հիշենք Տեր Հիսուսի խոսքերը, թե վերջին օրերում շատ սուտ մարգարեներ աշխարհ կգան: Սուրբ Հոգին այսօր էլ առաջնորդում է Իր ժողովուրդը դեպի Երկնային Արքայություն: Եվ ոչինչ չի կարող բաժանել մեզ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Սիրուց:

----------

eduard30 (19.03.2011), keyboard (22.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ավելի ճշգրիտ ՄԱՐԳԱՐԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Աստվածաշնչում կա, որը մարդուն մղում է Աստծո Սերն ու Փրկությունն ընդունելու, այլ ոչ թե ահից դողալու: Եվ հիշենք Տեր Հիսուսի խոսքերը, թե վերջին օրերում շատ սուտ մարգարեներ աշխարհ կգան: Սուրբ Հոգին այսօր էլ առաջնորդում է Իր ժողովուրդը դեպի Երկնային Արքայություն: Եվ ոչինչ չի կարող բաժանել մեզ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Սիրուց:


Կարծում եմ էտ սուտ մարգարեները այսօրվա աղանդավորնեդրի «ղեկավարներն»  :Smile: են

----------

Freeman (19.03.2011), Ավետիք (19.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չեք հավատո՞ւմ:


Հա ես սկսեցի հավատալ, բայց սկսեցի նաև ատել, որովհետև նա «սիրում» է մեզ  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աչքիս ես էլ սկսեմ երազներս հրապարակել, ահագին հետաքրքիր ու սարսափներով լի ապագա կկանխագուշակվի Երկրի համար իմ երազներով :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (19.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աչքիս ես էլ սկսեմ երազներս հրապարակել, ահագին հետաքրքիր ու սարսափներով լի ապագա կկանխագուշակվի Երկրի համար իմ երազներով


Դատի կտամ քեզ, որպես իմ երազները գողացող: :Sad: 


Դու էլ ինձ՝ որպես քո նոր արտահայտած միտքը գողացող: :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Երազներն էլ կարող են շատ վտանգավոր լինել: Պետք է հստակ գիտակցես դանց աղբյուրը, որովհետև հետևանքները ուղղիղ կերպով կախված են պատճառներից:

----------


## The silent river

Բայց երազները ժամանակ ար ժամանակ իրականանում են չէ՞: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ինքը ստում ա ու ետ ամեն ինչը հորինվածքա, բայց չի էլ բացառվում, որ ճիշտ լինի չէ՞: Դե որ նայում ես, ըստ ասվածաշնչի ետպես մի բան ել լինելույա, բայց դա արդեն տեսել էին Մարգարեները:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Բայց երազները ժամանակ ար ժամանակ իրականանում են չէ՞: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ինքը ստում ա ու ետ ամեն ինչը հորինվածքա, բայց չի էլ բացառվում, որ ճիշտ լինի չէ՞: Դե որ նայում ես, ըստ ասվածաշնչի ետպես մի բան ել լինելույա, բայց դա արդեն տեսել էին Մարգարեները:


Ուրեմն ի՞նչ, թողնենք Աստվածաշունչը և հավատանք մարդու երազներին: Առավել ևս, որ Սուրբ Գիրքն արդեն խոսում է ապագայի մասին: Այսինքն Աստվածաշունչն ավարտված և ամբողջացած Հայտնություն է Աստծո կողմից մեղ տրված: Եվ այն լրացնել-ավելացնելու կարիք չկա: Անգամ զգուշացվում է, որ մեկ բան չավելացնել կամ չպակասեցնել գրվածից :Nono:

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ավելի ճշգրիտ ՄԱՐԳԱՐԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Աստվածաշնչում կա, որը մարդուն մղում է Աստծո Սերն ու Փրկությունն ընդունելու, այլ ոչ թե ահից դողալու: Եվ հիշենք Տեր Հիսուսի խոսքերը, թե վերջին օրերում շատ սուտ մարգարեներ աշխարհ կգան: Սուրբ Հոգին այսօր էլ առաջնորդում է Իր ժողովուրդը դեպի Երկնային Արքայություն: Եվ ոչինչ չի կարող բաժանել մեզ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Սիրուց:


 Տեր Հիսուսը մի քանի անգամ ջրհեղեղա արել, դրա համար էլ գիտի թե ոնցա լինելու հերթական անգամ:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Տեր Հիսուսը մի քանի անգամ ջրհեղեղա արել, դրա համար էլ գիտի թե ոնցա լինելու հերթական անգամ:


Չլինի որոշել ես սուտ մարգարեների շարքը լրացնել: Էդ ի՞նչ նոր մարդարեություն է:  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չլինի որոշել ես սուտ մարգարեների շարքը լրացնել: Էդ ի՞նչ նոր մարդարեություն է:


 Բա գրվածա չէ՞, որ վերջում լիքը սուտ մարգարեներ են հայտնվելու: Դե իմացի, վերջը մոտա:

----------

Skeptic (22.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Վիսթ որ գրածիդ տակ ես ուզում շնորհ անեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Բա գրվածա չէ՞, որ վերջում լիքը սուտ մարգարեներ են հայտնվելու: Դե իմացի, վերջը մոտա:


Այո, մոտ է…

----------


## Sagittarius

Շվեդիայում ձուն ա գալու, Ճապոնիայում մոտակա քսան տարում էլի ա ցունամի լինելու, ԱՄՆում ուժեղ տորնադոյա լինելու, Չինաստանում մոտակա քսան տարում երկրաշարժ ա լինելու, որից «լիքը» մարդ կմահանան, Մերձավոր Արևելքում պատերազմ ա լինելու:

Ի՞նչ վատ մարգարե եմ: 
Պահանջում եմ՝ ինձ համար մի հատ թեմա բացեք :Goblin:  , բայց կարողա ճիշտ լինեմ, չէ՞

----------

Skeptic (22.03.2011), VisTolog (22.03.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

6-րդ դասարանում էի սովորում: Մի  անգամ ընկերուհուցս վերցրեցի  Նոստրադամուսի  գիրքը, ավելի շուտ մի  փոքրիկ բրոշյուր էր,  ու կարդացի,  որ Ճապոնիան կործանվելու  է ու ասացի.
-Էս ի՜նչ տուֆտություն ա...
 Ասօրվա դրությամբ ամաչում  եմ, որ այդպիսի  բան  եմ  ասել…

----------


## VisTolog

> Այո, մոտ է…


Բա ի՞նչ անենք:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բա ի՞նչ անենք:


Տունդ  ծախի, գնա Ռուսաստան :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> Տներդ  ծախի, գնա Ռուսաստան


Վի՞ստ,քանի՞ հատ տուն ունես

----------


## Skeptic

> 6-րդ դասարանում էի սովորում: Մի  անգամ ընկերուհուցս վերցրեցի  Նոստրադամուսի  գիրքը, ավելի շուտ մի  փոքրիկ բրոշյուր էր,  ու կարդացի,  որ Ճապոնիան կործանվելու  է ու ասացի.
> -Էս ի՜նչ տուֆտություն ա...
>  Ասօրվա դրությամբ ամաչում  եմ, որ այդպիսի  բան  եմ  ասել…


Պատահաբար "От Нострадамуса до Глобы"-ն չէ՞ր:  :Bad:  




> Բա ի՞նչ անենք:


Տարբերակ.

----------


## keyboard

Կարգին հաղորդումը հիշեցի, երեկ էի նայում:
Մկոն, որ ժայռից կախված օգնությունա խնդրում ու ձայնա լսվում, որում ասվումա, թե ձեռքերդ բաց թող ու արի ինձ մոտ ու այդ պահին Մկոն գոռումա.
-Ուրիշ ո՞վ կա, օգնեցե՜ք... :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հիմա էսա, Քրիստոսն ասել է, որ Մարդու որդու գալուստը ոչ մեկ չի իմանալու ու պիտի միշտ պատրաստ լինես ու նաև ասել է.
-Ես ձեզ հետ եմ մինչև աշխարհի վերջը:
Սրանից հետևություն, որ աշխարհին վեևջ կա, իհարկե հավատցողների համար, բայց դե քանի էդ վերջը չի եկել պիտի ուտվի,խմվի ու քեֆ արվի :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (22.03.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Պատահաբար "От Нострадамуса до Глобы"-ն չէ՞ր:


Չգիտեմ որն էր, բայց հայերեն  էր: Հո սիրտդ շատ չխառնեց :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Չգիտեմ որն էր, բայց հայերեն  էր:


Ուրեմն դա չի:




> Հո սիրտդ շատ չխառնեց


Չէ  :Jpit:  Պարզապես նշածս գիրքը ահավոր աբսուրդ բան ա:
ՆանՍ ջան, ես հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ Նոստրադամուսը ուղղակի շատ տաղանդավոր ու խելացի մարդ ա եղել, ոչ ավելին:
National Geographic-ը հետաքրքիր հաղորդում ունի իրա մասին:
Կարող ես դիտել *էստեղ*  կամ *էստեղ*:  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (22.03.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ուրեմն դա չի:
> 
> 
> Չէ  Պարզապես նշածս գիրքը ահավոր աբսուրդ բան ա:
> ՆանՍ ջան, ես հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ Նոստրադամուսը ուղղակի շատ տաղանդավոր ու խելացի մարդ ա եղել, ոչ ավելին:
> National Geographic-ը հետաքրքիր հաղորդում ունի իրա մասին:
> Կարող ես դիտել *էստեղ*  կամ *էստեղ*:


Կնայեմ, շնորհակալ եմ:
Գարդմանյան ջան, ես  էլ ասեմ, որ տաղանդավոր ու  խելացի  լինելը դեռ շատ  քիչ ա սենց կանխատեսումներ անելու  համար :Tongue:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կնայեմ, շնորհակալ եմ:
> Գարդմանյան ջան, ես  էլ ասեմ, որ տաղանդավոր ու  խելացի  լինելը դեռ շատ  քիչ ա սենց կանխատեսումներ անելու  համար


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, թե ինքը կոնկրետ կանխատեսումներ ա արել:  :Pardon: 
Իրա կատրեն-քառատողերը չափազանց մետաֆորային ոճով են գրված:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, թե ինքը կոնկրետ կանխատեսումներ ա արել: 
> Իրա կատրեն-քառատողերը չափազանց մետաֆորային ոճով են գրված:


ճիշտն ասած՝ ես իրա մետաֆորային ոճով գրված կատրեն-քառատողերի նրբություններից  հեռու եմ,  բայց  "Ճապոնիան կործանվելու է " արտահայտությունն  ինձ համար կանխատեսում  է  նշանակում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ճիշտն ասած՝ ես իրա մետաֆորային ոճով գրված կատրեն-քառատողերի նրբություններից  հեռու եմ,  բայց  "Ճապոնիան կործանվելու է " արտահայտությունն  ինձ համար կանխատեսում  է  նշանակում:


Դե ինձ թվում ա, էդքան էլ բարդ չի կանխատեսել երկրաշարժ մի երկրում, որտեղ սովորաբար շաբաթը մեկ անգամ 5 բալանոց երկրաշարժ ա լինում, տարին մեկ 7 բալանոց, մի քանի տարին մեկ էլ ՝ ավերիչ....  :Jpit: 

Բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Ճապոնիան կործանվել ա: Մի քիչ ջարդվել ա  :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (22.03.2011), Skeptic (22.03.2011), VisTolog (22.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կնայեմ, շնորհակալ եմ:
> Գարդմանյան ջան, ես  էլ ասեմ, որ տաղանդավոր ու  խելացի  լինելը դեռ շատ  քիչ ա սենց կանխատեսումներ անելու  համար


Շնորհակալություն, շայված եմ :Blush:

----------


## Ավետիք

Միթե՞ չեք պատկերացնում, որ այն ամենն ինչ կատարվում է այսօր աշխարհում ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ է բոլորիս համար: Որպես գիտակից անձիք, մտածեք ու վերլուծեք ներկայիս իրադարձությունները: Թե՞ ձեզ ձեռնտու է ջայլամի դիրքորոշումը, մինչ դեռ չի կպել ձեր կաշվին: Այն ժամանակ պիտի գոչեք. «Ո՛ւր էիր Աստված»: Իսկ Նա միշտ Իր տեղում է, հարց է. «Ո՞ւր ենք մենք այժմ:» 
Սուրբ Գրքում գրված է. *«Ազգ ազգի վրա կկենա և թագավորություն թագավորության վրա: Եվ մեծամեծ գետնաշարժներ, և տեղ տեղ սովեր, և մահտարաժամներ կլինեն:» (Ավետարան ըստ Ղուկասի գլ. 21, խոսք 10-11):*
Այս ամենը հիմա տեղի են ունենում, և ոչ մետաֆորական տեսքով, այլ իրականում: Սակայն եթե ձեր սրտերը քարացրել եք, չի նշանակում, որ կազատվեք արդար դատաստանից, միայն նրա համար, որ_ բավականին ճարտարախոս եք_:

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Միթե՞ չեք պատկերացնում, որ այն ամենն ինչ կատարվում է այսօր աշխարհում ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ է բոլորիս համար: Որպես գիտակից անձիք, մտածեք ու վերլուծեք ներկայիս իրադարձությունները: Թե՞ ձեզ ձեռնտու է ջայլամի դիրքորոշումը, մինչ դեռ չի կպել ձեր կաշվին: Այն ժամանակ պիտի գոչեք. «Ո՛ւր էիր Աստված»: Իսկ Նա միշտ Իր տեղում է, հարց է. «Ո՞ւր ենք մենք այժմ:» 
> Սուրբ Գրքում գրված է. *«Ազգ ազգի վրա կկենա և թագավորություն թագավորության վրա: Եվ մեծամեծ գետնաշարժներ, և տեղ տեղ սովեր, և մահտարաժամներ կլինեն:» (Ավետարան ըստ Ղուկասի գլ. 21, խոսք 10-11):*
> Այս ամենը հիմա տեղի են ունենում, և ոչ մետաֆորական տեսքով, այլ իրականում: Սակայն եթե ձեր սրտերը քարացրել եք, չի նշանակում, որ կազատվեք արդար դատաստանից, միայն նրա համար, որ_ բավականին ճարտարախոս եք_:


Հա, ճիշտա գրված, մի օր պիտի կատարվեր.  հետո՞

----------


## Ավետիք

> Բա ի՞նչ անենք:


Եթե լուրջ ես հարցնում… ուզում եմ պատասխանել, բայց ինձ տհաճ է, երբ ծաղրանքի է վերածվում այն ամենն, ինչ ինձ համար շատ թանկ է:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե լուրջ ես հարցնում… ուզում եմ պատասխանել, բայց ինձ տհաճ է, երբ ծաղրանքի է վերածվում այն ամենն, ինչ ինձ համար շատ թանկ է:


Չէ, ուղղակի ամեն ինչ էնքան ծաղրելիա, որ արդեն ամեն մի հարց ծաղրանքա թվում: Լուրջ եմ հարցնում. ի՞նչ անենք, որ վերջը մոտա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Միթե՞ չեք պատկերացնում, որ այն ամենն ինչ կատարվում է այսօր աշխարհում ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ է բոլորիս համար: Որպես գիտակից անձիք, մտածեք ու վերլուծեք ներկայիս իրադարձությունները: Թե՞ ձեզ ձեռնտու է ջայլամի դիրքորոշումը, մինչ դեռ չի կպել ձեր կաշվին: Այն ժամանակ պիտի գոչեք. «Ո՛ւր էիր Աստված»: Իսկ Նա միշտ Իր տեղում է, հարց է. «Ո՞ւր ենք մենք այժմ:» 
> Սուրբ Գրքում գրված է. *«Ազգ ազգի վրա կկենա և թագավորություն թագավորության վրա: Եվ մեծամեծ գետնաշարժներ, և տեղ տեղ սովեր, և մահտարաժամներ կլինեն:» (Ավետարան ըստ Ղուկասի գլ. 21, խոսք 10-11):*
> Այս ամենը հիմա տեղի են ունենում, և ոչ մետաֆորական տեսքով, այլ իրականում: Սակայն եթե ձեր սրտերը քարացրել եք, չի նշանակում, որ կազատվեք արդար դատաստանից, միայն նրա համար, որ_ բավականին ճարտարախոս եք_:





> Հա, ճիշտա գրված, մի օր պիտի կատարվեր.  հետո՞


Ախր ցավն էն ա, որ հենց էդ ժամանակներից էլ մինչև հիմա աշխարհում հիպպիական կարգ չի տիրել. միշտ էլ ազգերի ու թագավորությունների միջև պատերազմներ, մեծ երկրաշարժեր ու սովեր եղել են: Ես ու շատ-շատերը էդտեղ մարգարեություն չենք տեսնում:  :Pardon:

----------

Sagittarius (23.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ախր ցավն էն ա, որ հենց էդ ժամանակներից էլ մինչև հիմա աշխարհում հիպպիական կարգ չի տիրել. միշտ էլ ազգերի ու թագավորությունների միջև պատերազմներ, մեծ երկրաշարժեր ու սովեր եղել են: Ես ու շատ-շատերը էդտեղ մարգարեություն չենք տեսնում:


Դու չգիտես. էդ որ ասում են վերջը մոտա, էդ ասում են մի 200.000 տարի առաջ նայելով:

----------

Skeptic (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Չէ, ուղղակի ամեն ինչ էնքան ծաղրելիա, որ արդեն ամեն մի հարց ծաղրանքա թվում: Լուրջ եմ հարցնում. *ի՞նչ անենք*, որ վերջը մոտա:


Դա անձնական հարց է: Ոչ թե ի՞նչ անենք, այլ ի՞նչ անեմ…
Պատասխանը Աստվածաշնչում է. *«Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, և կփրկվես դու՝ և քո տունը:»* (Պողոս առաքյալի նամակը Հռոմեացիներին գլ. 16, խոսք 31

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011), ՆանՍ (23.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դա անձնական հարց է: Ոչ թե ի՞նչ անենք, այլ ի՞նչ անեմ…
> Պատասխանը Աստվածաշնչում է. *«Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, և կփրկվես դու՝ և քո տունը:»* (Պողոս առաքյալի նամակը Հռոմեացիներին գլ. 16, խոսք 31


Ի՞նչա նշանակում «Փրկվելու եք…»: Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում փրկվել ասելով:

----------

Skeptic (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ի՞նչա նշանակում «Փրկվելու եք…»: Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում փրկվել ասելով:


Եթե կհիշես Նոյի օրինակը, թե ինչպես Աստված նրան և իր ընտանիքը ջրհեղեղից փրկեց: Այստեղ ավելի շեշտը դրվում է ֆիզիկական փրկության վրա: Բայց հիմա և՛ ֆիզիկական, և՛ հոգևոր:

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե կհիշես Նոյի օրինակը, թե ինչպես Աստված նրան և իր ընտանիքը ջրհեղեղից փրկեց: Այստեղ ավելի շեշտը դրվում է ֆիզիկական փրկության վրա: Բայց հիմա և՛ ֆիզիկական, և՛ հոգևոր:


Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում փրկումը: :Think:

----------

Skeptic (22.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե կհիշես Նոյի օրինակը, թե ինչպես Աստված նրան և իր ընտանիքը ջրհեղեղից փրկեց: Այստեղ ավելի շեշտը դրվում է ֆիզիկական փրկության վրա: Բայց հիմա և՛ ֆիզիկական, և՛ հոգևոր:


Մի հարց էլ ես տամ. ո՞նց ա չփրկված մարդը տանջվելու դժոխքում, եթե իրա մարմինը /ու դրա հետ՝ նյարդային համակարգը/ այլևս չկա:

----------


## Ավետիք

Հին Կտակարանում Աստված տապանի միջոցով իրականացրեց Նոյի և իր ընտանիքի փրկությունը: Այդ նույն տապանը խորհրդանշում էր Տիրոջը: Նորկտակարանյան փրկության միջոցը Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հին Կտակարանում Աստված տապանի միջոցով իրականացրեց Նոյի և իր ընտանիքի փրկությունը: Այդ նույն տապանը խորհրդանշում էր Տիրոջը: Նորկտակարանյան փրկության միջոցը Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է:


Այսի՞նքն: :Wacko:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այսի՞նքն:


Վի՞սթ, ասում եմ սոված չե՞ս, գնա հաց կեր կամ մի բանով զբաղվի էլի: :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վի՞սթ, ասում եմ սոված չե՞ս, գնա հաց կեր կամ մի բանով զբաղվի էլի:


Ուզում եմ փրկության ձևն իմանամ:

----------


## eduard30

> Միթե՞ չեք պատկերացնում, որ այն ամենն ինչ կատարվում է այսօր աշխարհում ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ է բոլորիս համար: Որպես գիտակից անձիք, մտածեք ու վերլուծեք ներկայիս իրադարձությունները: Թե՞ ձեզ ձեռնտու է ջայլամի դիրքորոշումը, մինչ դեռ չի կպել ձեր կաշվին: Այն ժամանակ պիտի գոչեք. «Ո՛ւր էիր Աստված»: Իսկ Նա միշտ Իր տեղում է, հարց է. «Ո՞ւր ենք մենք այժմ:» 
> Սուրբ Գրքում գրված է. *«Ազգ ազգի վրա կկենա և թագավորություն թագավորության վրա: Եվ մեծամեծ գետնաշարժներ, և տեղ տեղ սովեր, և մահտարաժամներ կլինեն:» (Ավետարան ըստ Ղուկասի գլ. 21, խոսք 10-11):*
> Այս ամենը հիմա տեղի են ունենում, և ոչ մետաֆորական տեսքով, այլ իրականում: Սակայն եթե ձեր սրտերը քարացրել եք, չի նշանակում, որ կազատվեք արդար դատաստանից, միայն նրա համար, որ_ բավականին ճարտարախոս եք_:


 Ավետիք երկու քաղաքները, որ ավիրվեց նախքան ավիրվելը ոչ ոք չեր հավատում չէ՞, հիմա էլ չեն հավատա :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (28.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուզում եմ փրկության ձևն իմանամ:


Ի՞նչդ ես ուզում փրկես մեկը հարցնի :Jpit:

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011), Moonwalker (22.03.2011), Skeptic (22.03.2011), VisTolog (22.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ավետիք երկու քաղաքները, որ ավիրվեց նաքան ավիրվելը ոչ ոք չեր հավատում չէ՞, հիմա էլ չեն հավատա


Ինչի՞ն չենք հավատում: Աշխարհի վերջի՞ն, կամ նույն ինքը՝ մարդկության վերացմանը՞:




> Ի՞նչդ ես ուզում փրկես մեկը հարցնի


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց ինձ եմ ուզում փրկեմ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ավետիք երկու քաղաքները, որ ավիրվեց նաքան ավիրվելը ոչ ոք չեր հավատում չէ՞, հիմա էլ չեն հավատա


Էն բարեպաշտ ինցեստուոզ ընտանիքի հայրենի քաղաքի ու դրա հարևան քաղաքի մասի՞ն ա խոսքը:  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էն բարեպաշտ ինցեստուոզ ընտանիքի հայրենի քաղաքի ու դրա հարևան քաղաքի մասի՞ն ա խոսքը:


Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ ասում էի՞ն, որ Հերոսիման ու Նագասակին էլ պետքա ատոմահարվեն: Թե՞ մենակ նախապես ասվածներն են հիմա օրինակ բերում: :LOL:

----------


## eduard30

> Էն բարեպաշտ ինցեստուոզ ընտանիքի հայրենի քաղաքի ու դրա հարևան քաղաքի մասի՞ն ա խոսքը:


Կռահեցիր :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ. ո՞նց ա չփրկված մարդը տանջվելու դժոխքում, եթե իրա մարմինը /ու դրա հետ՝ նյարդային համակարգը/ այլևս չկա:


Տեղին հարց է Gardmanian ջան, մարդ հոգևոր էակ է և նրա հոգին անմահ է: Եթե խոսեցիր դժոխքի մասին, դու արդեն ի նկատի ունեիր հոգու առկայությունը: Ապա թե ոչ, դրախտն ու դժոխքն իմաստ չէին ունենա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Տեղին հարց է Gardmanian ջան, մարդ հոգևոր էակ է և նրա հոգին անմահ է: Եթե խոսեցիր դժոխքի մասին, դու արդեն ի նկատի ունեիր հոգու առկայությունը: Ապա թե ոչ, դրախտն ու դժոխքն իմաստ չէին ունենա:


Ու ինչքա՞ն պետքա դժողքում տառապի:




> Տեղին հարց է Gardmanian ջան, մարդ հոգևոր էակ է և նրա հոգին անմահ է: Եթե խոսեցիր դժոխքի մասին, դու արդեն ի նկատի ունեիր հոգու առկայությունը: Ապա թե ոչ, դրախտն ու դժոխքն իմաստ չէին ունենա:


Հա բայց պարտադիրա՞, որ էդ հոգին դրախտ կամ դժողք գնա: Չի լինի՞ ուրիշ մոլորակ գնա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ու ինչքա՞ն պետքա դժողքում տառապի:


Ահա թե ինչու կաթոլիկները /չեմ հիշում՝ որ պապի օրոք/ հորինեցին քավարանը ու սկսեցին հավեսով բիզնես անել:




> Կռահեցիր


Ու ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերում էդ պատմությանը:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ավետիք ջան, հասկանում եմ քո բնական ցանկությունը Վիսթին «լույսը» հասցնելուն մղված, բայց իմ փորձով եմ ասում անհույս ու անպտուղ գործ ա: Իր տրոլլային հարցերին էլ մի խաբնվի, իրա էության մի մասն ա: :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ահա թե ինչու կաթոլիկները /չեմ հիշում՝ որ պապի օրոք/ հորինեցին քավարանը ու սկսեցին հավեսով բիզնես անել:


Ամբողջ կրոնն էլ մինչև հիմա բիզնեսա էլի: :Jpit:  Կաթողիկոսի մակարդակով, ով բանկում լիքը կանաչ միլիոններ ունի: Երևի ասումա «Շնորհակալ եմ Տեր Աստված»:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Այսի՞նքն:


Շատ պարզ, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը վերադառնալու է Իր ժողովրդի-եկեղեցու ետևից: Այս աշխարհից հափշտակելով Իր մոտ է վերցնելու:
Գիտեմ, ինչպես Նոյին էին ծաղրում և խենք անվանում, մինչև ջրհեղեղի տեղի ունենալը, այնպես էլ հիմա գրառումս է, որն Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություն է, դժվար պատկերացնել: 
Տեր Հիսուսն ասեց. «Եվ ինչպես Նոյի օրերն, այնպես կլինի և մարդու Որդու գալուստը:» (Ավետարան ըստ Մատթևոսի գլ. 24, խոսք 37):

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Շատ պարզ, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը վերադառնալու է Իր ժողովրդի-եկեղեցու ետևից:* Այս աշխարհից հափշտակելով Իր մոտ է վերցնելու:*
> Գիտեմ, ինչպես Նոյին էին ծաղրում և խենք անվանում, մինչև ջրհեղեղի տեղի ունենալը, այնպես էլ հիմա գրառումս է, որն Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություն է, դժվար պատկերացնել: 
> Տեր Հիսուսն ասեց. «Եվ ինչպես Նոյի օրերն, այնպես կլինի և մարդու Որդու գալուստը:» (Ավետարան ըստ Մատթևոսի գլ. 24, խոսք 37):


Տանումա ի՞նչ անի:

----------


## eduard30

> Ահա թե ինչու կաթոլիկները /չեմ հիշում՝ որ պապի օրոք/ հորինեցին քավարանը ու սկսեցին հավեսով բիզնես անել:
> 
> 
> Ու ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերում էդ պատմությանը:


Կասեմ :Cool:  այ էս պես :Smile:  այստող, http://vistnews.blogspot.com/ որ հետևես և կարդաս գոնե :Smile:  միայն աստվածաշնչի հայտնությունը ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի

----------

Ավետիք (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան, հասկանում եմ քո բնական ցանկությունը Վիսթին «լույսը» հասցնելուն մղված, բայց իմ փորձով եմ ասում անհույս ու անպտուղ գործ ա: Իր տրոլլային հարցերին էլ մի խաբնվի, իրա էության մի մասն ա:


Թերևս, բայց Աստված մարդու սրտում հավիտենության փափագն է դրել: Եվ սա շատ լավ առիթ է, որ մեկ օր Վիսթն էլ լրջորեն կանրադառնա Ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Թերևս, բայց Աստված մարդու սրտում հավիտենության փափագն է դրել: Եվ սա շատ լավ առիթ է, որ մեկ օր Վիսթն էլ լրջորեն կանրադառնա Ճշմարտությանը:


Դե հա, ճիշտը մի հատա, բայց ամեն մարդ իրա ճշտովա առաջնորդվում: :քյառթ_սմայլիկ





> Կասեմ այ էս պես այստող, http://vistnews.blogspot.com/ որ հետևես և կարդաս գոնե միայն աստվածաշնչի հայտնությունը ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի


Մերսի բլոգիս գովազդի համար: :Jpit:

----------


## eduard30

Կլինի միշտ լույս, գիշերը կվերանա
Փոքրիկ հուշում :Smile: 
Գործից լավ հասկացողները գիտեն, որ մեր մոլորակը միայն մի ուղղությամբ չի պտտվում :Wink:

----------

Ավետիք (22.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Դե հա, ճիշտը մի հատա, բայց ամեն մարդ իրա ճշտովա առաջնորդվում: :քյառ_սմայլիկ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մերսի բլոգիս գովազդի համար:


Խնդրեմ :Ok:

----------


## Ավետիք

[QUOTE=VisTolog;2201559]Դե հա, ճիշտը մի հատա, բայց ամեն մարդ իրա ճշտովա առաջնորդվում: :քյառ_սմայլիկ

Ճշմարտությունն է մեկ, ճիշտը՝ հազար ու մեկ:

----------

ՆանՍ (23.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

[QUOTE=Ավետիք;2201568]


> Դե հա, ճիշտը մի հատա, բայց ամեն մարդ իրա ճշտովա առաջնորդվում: :քյառ_սմայլիկ
> 
> Ճշմարտությունն է մեկ, ճիշտը՝ հազար ու մեկ:


Ճիշտը միհատ Է են էլ Տիրոջ ասածն Է :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (22.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե հա, ճիշտը մի հատա, բայց ամեն մարդ իրա ճշտովա առաջնորդվում: :քյառթ_սմայլիկ





> Ճշմարտությունն է մեկ, ճիշտը՝ հազար ու մեկ:


Է՜հ, ճշմարտությունը չեն ստեղծում, այն ուղղակի ամեն մեկը պետքա հասկանա իր ուղեղով, ոչ թե ուրիշի…




> Ճիշտը միհատ Է են էլ Տիրոջ ասածն Է


Տերն ինձ համար ընդամենը գրական հերոսա: Ի տարբերություն մյուսների, ես չեմ կարա գրական հերոսին գերբնական հատկություններով օժտեմ ու հավատամ, որ իմ երևակայությունը իրականությունա:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Է՜հ, ճշմարտությունը չեն ստեղծում, այն ուղղակի ամեն մեկը պետքա հասկանա իր ուղեղով, ոչ թե ուրիշի…
> 
> 
> Տերն ինձ համար ընդամենը գրական հերոսա: Ի տարբերություն մյուսների, ես չեմ կարա գրական հերոսին գերբնական հատկություններով օժտեմ ու հավատամ, որ իմ երևակայությունը իրականությունա:


Այո Ճշմարտությունը հավիտենական է: Եվ արժե նրա կողմն անցնել:

Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն իրական Անձ է և Հերոս:

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011), ՆանՍ (23.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Կլինի միշտ լույս, գիշերը կվերանա
> Փոքրիկ հուշում
> Գործից լավ հասկացողները գիտեն, որ մեր մոլորակը միայն մի ուղղությամբ չի պտտվում


Էս գրածս մտածելու առիթ չտվեց՞  :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (22.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս գրածս մտածելու առիթ չտվեց՞


Իսկ քա՞նի ուղղությամբ է պտտվում...

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ քա՞նի ուղղությամբ է պտտվում...


Երկու պտույտ հետ, մեկ պտույտ առաջ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երկու պտույտ հետ, մեկ պտույտ առաջ:


Ես հակառակն էի կարծում, մերսի լուսավորելու համար :Jpit:

----------


## eduard30

> Իսկ քա՞նի ուղղությամբ է պտտվում...


Գիտությունը ասում է մի քանի ուղղությամբ շատ դանդաղ, օրինակ հազարավոր տարիների ընդացքում մի պտույտ
Բայց հնարավոր է իմ կարծիքով  :Smile: օրինակ անտակտիդան միանգամից ուղվի դեպի արևը, Ճապոնիայի երկրաշարժից երկրագունդը մի քիչ աննշան թեքվել է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գիտությունը ասում է մի քանի ուղղությամբ շատ դանդաղ, օրինակ հազարավոր տարիների ընդացքում մի պտույտ
> Բայց հնարավոր է իմ կարծիքով օրինակ անտակտիդան միանգամից ուղվի դեպի արևը, Ճապոնիայի երկրաշարժից երկրագունդը մի քիչ աննշան թեքվել է:


Չեմ հավատում :Smile: 
Ինչքան էլ ուզումա հազար-միլիոնավոր տարիների կտրվածքով նայես, տրամաբանորեն հակառակ պտույտի անցնելու համար Երկիրը շատ փոքր ժամանակահատված պետքա դադարի վիճակում հայտնվի Արևի նկատմամբ, իսկ իմ ուղեղն ինձ հուշումա, որ էդ անհնարա :Wink:

----------


## eduard30

> Երկու պտույտ հետ, մեկ պտույտ առաջ:





> Ես հակառակն էի կարծում, մերսի լուսավորելու համար


Ձեր մոտ քարե՞ դարն է :Smile:

----------


## eduard30

> Երկու պտույտ հետ, մեկ պտույտ առաջ:





> Չեմ հավատում
> Ինչքան էլ ուզումա հազար-միլիոնավոր տարիների կտրվածքով նայես, տրամաբանորեն հակառակ պտույտի անցնելու համար Երկիրը շատ փոքր ժամանակահատված պետքա դադարի վիճակում հայտնվի Արևի նկատմամբ, իսկ իմ ուղեղն ինձ հուշումա, որ էդ անհնարա


Երկրագնդի միջուկը դրանում կոգնի :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ձեր մոտ քարե՞ դարն է


 :Think: 

_Արեգակը ծագում, արեգակը մայր է մտնում եւ վերադառնում է իր տեղը, որտեղից ծագել է։_  - Ժողովող 1:5

_Երկիրն հաստատեց իր հիմերի վրայ, որ յաւիտեան չսասանուի։_ - Սաղմոս 103:5




> Երկրագնդի միջուկը դրանում կոգնի


Ճիշտն ասած կզարմանայի, եթե հետևյալ հատվածին չփորձեին գիտական բացատրություն տալ.

_Եւ արեգակն ու լուսինը կանգնեցին իրենց տեղում, մինչեւ որ Աստուած նրանց թշնամիներից վրէժն առաւ։_  - Յեսու 10:13

----------


## eduard30

Բայց ես ինկատի չունեի, որ կկանգնի և հակառակ ուղղությամբ կպտտվի :Smile:   էդ պտույտի հետ գործ չունի իմ ասածը:
Երևի դժվար եմ կարողանում պարզ բացատրեմ  :Smile:  փորցեմ նորից, գիտնակաների ասածով երկրագունդը հյուսիսի և հարաֆի միջօրեականի (տեղերը փոխվեն կամ դեպի արևը թեքվեն) ուղղությամբ էլ է պտտվում բայց շատ դանդաղ աննշան հազարամյակների ընթացքում, կրկնվեցի :Smile:  բայց իմ կարծիքով դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ միանգամից, տես ճապոնիայի երկրաշարը: 
Բացատրեք ձեր վարկաձը այս խոսքերի, Կլինի միշտ լույս գիշերը կվերանա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բայց ես ինկատի չունեի, որ կկանգնի և հակառակ ուղղությամբ կպտտվի  էդ պտույտի հետ գործ չունի իմ ասածը:
> Երևի դժվար եմ կարողանում պարզ բացատրեմ  փորցեմ նորից, գիտնակաների ասածով երկրագունդը հյուսիսի և հարաֆի միջօրեականի (տեղերը փոխվեն կամ դեպի արևը թեքվեն) ուղղությամբ էլ է պտտվում բայց շատ դանդաղ աննշան հազարամյակների ընթացքում, կրկնվեցի բայց իմ կարծիքով դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ միանգամից, տես ճապոնիայի երկրաշարը:


Հասկանալի ա:  :Smile: 

Ափսոս, մասնագիտությամբ ո´չ երկրաբան եմ, ո´չ էլ` աստղաֆիզիկոս:
Եթե հնարավոր ա, որևէ կայքի հղում կտա՞ս:  :Smile: 




> Բացատրեք ձեր վարկաձը այս խոսքերի, Կլինի միշտ լույս գիշերը կվերանա:


Էդուարդ ջան, հավատացյալ չլինելով` էդ խոսքերին չեմ կարող բացատրություն տալ:  :Pardon:

----------


## luys747

Ես կցանկանայի «աշխարհի վերջ» տերմինը փոխարինել «չարի վերջ» ով: Որովհետեվ Աստված վերացնելու է չարի բոլոր ակունքները: Մարդիկ պետք է կարողանան ազատվել չարից, որին նրանք տեղ են տալիս իրենց ներսում,   նույն բախտին չարժանանալու համար:  Ազատվելու համար դիմել ՀԻՍՈՒՍԻՆ: :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

Ի դեպ, նոր տեսա էս գրառումը`



> Կասեմ այ էս պես այստող, http://vistnews.blogspot.com/ որ հետևես և կարդաս գոնե միայն աստվածաշնչի հայտնությունը ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի


ու ասեմ, որ Հայտնությունը Աստվածաշնչի երևի թե ամենասիրածս գիրքն ա: Բայց իմ համար գեղեցիկ /չնայած` ոչ միշտ/ ու երևակայական փոխաբերություններով լեցուն աշխատություն ա, ոչ ավելին:  :Pardon:

----------


## eduard30

> Հասկանալի ա: 
> 
> Ափսոս, մասնագիտությամբ ո´չ երկրաբան եմ, ո´չ էլ` աստղաֆիզիկոս:
> Եթե հնարավոր ա, որևէ կայքի հղում կտա՞ս: 
> 
> 
> Էդուարդ ջան, հավատացյալ չլինելով` էդ խոսքերին չեմ կարող բացատրություն տալ:


Խնդրեմ, բայց կներես եթե չկարողանաս կարդալ, հոլանդերեն է ուրիշ լեզվով չկարողացա գտնել:
http://hemel.waarnemen.com/FAQ/Aarde/009.html

----------

